# current premium prices on Gold and Silver?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hey guys, hoping you can help validate some things for me, I know some of you are very familiar with buying bars/rounds of Gold and Silver, and for me that's not the case. I have some silver bars/rounds but I've never purchased gold before.

Can you tell me what the premium is that your dealers charge when you buy per oz?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd check the normal online shopping sites. As I recall, they all give you that info.
kitco.com
gainsvillecoins.com
nwtmint.com


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You will always get a "fair" price here:

http://www.apmex.com/


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been paying $24 for Morgan and Liberty silver dollars and $1250 for Gold Eagles. This was about a 2 weeks ago. I only purchase locally.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

At providentmetals.com it's $39.95 per ounce over spot for gold eagles and $29.95 per ounce over spot for maple leafs. I like 1/10 oz gold maple leafs. They're $141.28 if you pay cash and they'll buy them from you for $133.41 if you sell in the right quantity.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks all,

I did put in a buy on some gold, and I'm also going with my normal local guy on silver.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Be careful of nationally advertised companies, they don't always have the discount price. 
Do try APMEX and Provident Metals as well.

Avoid Secure Financial, appear to be inept or fraudulent.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> At providentmetals.com it's $39.95 per ounce over spot for gold eagles and $29.95 per ounce over spot for maple leafs. I like 1/10 oz gold maple leafs. They're $141.28 if you pay cash and they'll buy them from you for $133.41 if you sell in the right quantity.


I'm confused.

I buy maple leafs for $29.95 for more than what the gold is worth.

If I purchase $141.28 the Seller will graciously buy the gold back from me for $133.41?

So I'm betting the price of gold is going up so I can recoup my higher cost of buying?

If the Seller thought the price of gold was going up why are they be selling?

Sounds like the deal the local bank has. They got a 2013 penny in a fancy box that they are selling for $5.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> If the Seller thought the price of gold was going up why are they be selling?


The seller is not investing in gold, he is trading in gold. His plan is to make money regardless of whether the price of gold goes up or down. He does have expenses to pay, and his markup on sales and markdown on purchases puts food on his table. It is reasonable for him to make a profit. But, it is also reasonable for people like us to shop around and find the guy who is making the lease amount of profit.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I buy maple leafs for $29.95 for more than what the gold is worth.
> 
> ...


Coins cost more than the gold price. It's always the spot price plus another charge. The mint charges to produce the coins and the company selling the coins wants to make a profit.

I think it's a good thing that Providentmetals shows the price at which they'll buy back coins. I'm sure a lot of places make it harder to know that and they don't pay as much either. Similar to how very few places that buy junk gold jewelry will tell you how much they pay per ounce for the gold.

People might sell some of their coins because they need the money. Or to take a tax loss. Silver was $32 an ounce a year ago. Now it's about $20.


----------

